# Why Marriott abandoned Coke?



## pwrshift (Mar 22, 2013)

Except for Atlanta, I have always wondered why Marriott only had Pepsi products.  This 1991 WSJ news item indicates that Marriott needed a loan and Coke refused them...

http://www.nytimes.com/1991/03/16/b...iott-account-lost-coke-cites-loan-denial.html

Obviously didn't hurt KO much as the growth of KO with reinvested dividends since 1991 is a lot higher than PEP's.

Even so, I now see the Starwood hotels don't have Coke, and several fast food outlets.  Except in Atlanta.

Rum&Pepsi anyone...?  

Brian


----------



## californiagirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you for the link.  I'm a Diet Coke girl.  I always say that Diet Pepsi is the taste of vacation because that is nearly the only time I drink it.  I am totally conditioned.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 22, 2013)

Don't forget Brian that Pepsico owned nearly 30,000 chain store restaurants before it spun them off as YUM Brands.  KFC, Taco Bell, Pizza Hut, etc...  ! 

YUM only sells Pepsi products, and as YUM has continued its growth through acquisitions, Pepsi's fast food dominance has only gotten bigger.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 22, 2013)

The Renn. Aruba serves Coke. The owner of that property owns the Aruba Coke bottling plant! I only drink Coke-----HATE PEPSI. I have to plan accordingly and get coke. 

I will say when we stay at the JW Bangkok, they stock the Conceirge lounge with Coke for me. Very nice.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 22, 2013)

Coke also changes its formulation according to the tastes of the country it is in.  I broke out in an allergic rash from Coke in Morocco.  I plan accordingly and bring enough mini cans in my suitcase in double thick plastic to I can have 1 small can from home per day if worst comes to worst when traveling anywhere outside of the US or Canada.


----------



## RichardL (Mar 23, 2013)

TO FIND THE TRUTH, FOLLOW THE MONEY


----------



## Sunbum (Mar 23, 2013)

I wondered why Coke taste different in different Countries. i thought the recipe would be the same world wide?? Not stuck on the Aruba coke, that is for sure. Might try the Pepsi next year. I usually prefer Coke in my Crown, but Pepsi if i am drinking it straight.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 23, 2013)

Sunbum said:


> I wondered why Coke taste different in different Countries. i thought the recipe would be the same world wide??



In some countries (Mexico is one) it is sweetened with sugar. In the US, they use high fructose corn syrup. Some places use saccharin in Coke Light, while other sweeteners are used in Diet Coke. In fact the sweetener is different in fountain Diet Coke than in the canned or bottled variety. Read the label.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 23, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> In some countries (Mexico is one) it is sweetened with sugar. In the US, they use high fructose corn syrup. Some places use saccharin in Coke Light, while other sweeteners are used in Diet Coke. In fact the sweetener is different in fountain Diet Coke than in the canned or bottled variety. Read the label.



During Passover, we stock up with Coke that is Kosher. (Yellow topped 2 liters.) They are made with real sugar as well. A much better taste than corn syrup IMHO.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm glad they have Pepsi----I am a diet Pepsi person


----------



## MALC9990 (Mar 23, 2013)

ilene13 said:


> I'm glad they have Pepsi----I am a duel Pepsi person



Personnally I drink neither. A 330 ml can of standard Coke or Pepsi contains almost a whole day's sugar intake for an adult. We wonder why so many people are obese - well sugar is poison. We worry about fat content of food but we seem not to worry about sugar. I used to be one of those who read the label to see how little fat I would take in but now I've realised that to replace the fat and maintain flavor they loaded everything up with sugar.

So what do I drink - sparkling water with some fresh lemon and no more fat free yogurt - far too much sugar - eat the full fat version but make sure they don't add sugar.


----------



## billymach4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks like even Costco is going to ditch Coke at their food courts. Personally I am disappointed. I am a shareholder in KO and I like the beverage.

http://www.businessinsider.com/costco-hot-dog-combo-coke-pepsi-2013-2


----------



## billymach4 (Mar 24, 2013)

I also notice that most hotel chains have Pepsi vending machines as well.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 24, 2013)

MALC9990 said:


> Personnally I drink neither. A 330 ml can of standard Coke or Pepsi contains almost a whole day's sugar intake for an adult. We wonder why so many people are obese - well sugar is poison. We worry about fat content of food but we seem not to worry about sugar. I used to be one of those who read the label to see how little fat I would take in but now I've realised that to replace the fat and maintain flavor they loaded everything up with sugar.
> 
> So what do I drink - sparkling water with some fresh lemon and no more fat free yogurt - far too much sugar - eat the full fat version but make sure they don't add sugar.



I'm so glad you took it upon yourself to preach based on my typo.  You don't know me but here's a heads up.  I drink diet Pepsi or water.  Also, for the past three years I eat nothing that metabolizes to sugar.  So please be careful to whom you are preaching!


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 25, 2013)

ilene13 said:


> I'm so glad you took it upon yourself to preach based on my typo.  You don't know me but here's a heads up.  I drink diet Pepsi or water.  Also, for the past three years I eat nothing that metabolizes to sugar.  So please be careful to whom you are preaching!



I'd avoid the diet stuff too.  Aspartame and other artificial sweeteners are poison and causing untold damage to our bodies, so much so that it's better for you to go for the normal stuff.  I used to drink diet Coke/Pepsi (I have no preference) and then I read up on the artificial sweeteners scandal.  Now I don't touch the stuff and stick resolutely to beer and wine.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 25, 2013)

ilene13 said:


> I'm so glad you took it upon yourself to preach based on my typo.  You don't know me but here's a heads up.  I drink diet Pepsi or water.  Also, for the past three years I eat nothing that metabolizes to sugar.  So please be careful to whom you are preaching!


IMHO, This is sage advice to anyone reading the thread, not preaching to you.



Pompey Family said:


> I'd avoid the diet stuff too.  Aspartame and other artificial sweeteners are poison and causing untold damage to our bodies, so much so that it's better for you to go for the normal stuff.  I used to drink diet Coke/Pepsi (I have no preference) and then I read up on the artificial sweeteners scandal.  Now I don't touch the stuff and stick resolutely to beer and wine.


So true, the monks invented beer for very good reasons.

Mrs H says eat your fruits and drink water.  Our bodies are not designed for drinking sweet drinks (sugar, HFCS or 0 cal).
http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Poison-Why-Sugar-Making/dp/0670072478
and other books (starting from the 1960s when the whole fat free bandwagon started rolling) are a good learning.


----------



## persia (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks like I picked the wrong week to give up coke...


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 26, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> IMHO, This is sage advice to anyone reading the thread, not preaching to you.
> 
> 
> So true, the monks invented beer for very good reasons.
> ...



Fruit metabolizes to sugar.


----------

